# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  New free Chrysler via serial number for RCD Tools

## mohamed73

*Latest Update: RCD AMS V0.0.8.41*  This update allows go generate offline and without limits codes for: *- Chrysler 4 digit by Alpine  - general calculator* ( char and digits in serial )
(new models > 2000 year, those with for example A1234 at the end of serial)  *- Chrysler 5 digits by Alpine  - general calculator* ( five digits in serial )
(old models > 2000 year, those with for example 12345 at the end of serial, 
the main change comparing to previous version is offline mode and no limits)  *- Renault - general calculator* ( one char and three digits )
(the main change comparing to previous version is offline mode and no limits) 
Some actual models which are able to be calculated via sn from now: *
- Chrysler, P04858543AD-B, T Q1 AA 172 0 A8096, 24c01 by Alpine 
- Chrysler, P05064191AE, 24c256 by Alpine 
- Chrysler, P05064191AF, BZCY602A, 24c256 by Alpine 
- Chrysler, P05064385AE, 24c16 by Alpine 
- Chrysler, P05091508AE, BZ9CY210, 24c256 by Alpine 
- Chrysler, P05091508AH REJ NAV MP3 6CD DVD, 24c256 by Alpine 
- Chrysler, P05091601AE, 24c16 by Alpine 
- Chrysler, P56038585A0, 24c16 by Alpine*  
Chrysler 4 and 5 digits are free for every RCD Tools users.
Next models in next update  
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abunabaa

منور حبيبي

----------

